# Emptying toilet cassette onto grass verge



## drewdt3 (Jun 24, 2013)

Whilst carrying out a driving assessment today in Hull we came across a Motorhome parked at the side of the road. The owner was emptying the toilet cassette onto the grass verge, as I was in the throws of an assessment in a truck I didn't get the driver to pull over but would have done had I been on my own, and had a word. This is totally unacceptable as far as I'm concerned but expect/hope it wasn't one of our members, if it was I hope they are reading this and feeling embarrassed.

Not sure what make the coach built was but remember it had red in the decals. No wonder some people don't like us!


----------



## Smaug (Jun 24, 2013)

drewdt3 said:


> Whilst carrying out a driving assessment today in Hull we came across a Motorhome parked at the side of the road. The owner was emptying the toilet cassette onto the grass verge, as I was in the throws of an assessment in a truck I didn't get the driver to pull over but would have done had I been on my own, and had a word. This is totally unacceptable as far as I'm concerned but expect/hope it wasn't one of our members, if it was I hope they are reading this and feeling embarrassed.
> 
> Not sure what make the coach built was but remember it had red in the decals. No wonder some people don't like us!



It's clear these people have no idea what they are doing, or what they should be doing! How old was the van? Was it a fairly new one, possibly on hire?


----------



## drewdt3 (Jun 24, 2013)

I must admit that I didn't get a good look at the van as I couldn't take my eyes off what he was doing. I think from my brief glance that it was quite new, so a hire vehicle with novice on-board might stack up. Even so, common sense......


----------



## Seahorse (Jun 24, 2013)

Smaug said:


> It's clear these people have no idea what they are doing, or what they should be doing! How old was the van? Was it a fairly new one, possibly on hire?



I wonder why you think it clear! In my experience, people that dont pick up dog crap, know what they are doing! People that fly tip, know what they are doing! People that drop litter, know what they are doing! The list could go on.

Could it not be a case of someone, that really doesnt give a stuff about anyone or anything, they had a full casette, and emptied it!!


----------



## gaz2676 (Jun 24, 2013)

the head of the nail has been hit


----------



## Ogni (Jun 25, 2013)

Plain ignorance and no respecet for others ...
There will not travel far before there get into troubble with that attitute.

Fridges and watertanks get bigger and cassete toilets are still the same , maybe there just couldnt hold it anymore.


----------



## kimbowbill (Jun 25, 2013)

Tar and brush springs to mind, bit like gypsies, everyone gets a bad name.

i encountered the same a while back, in Grenoside community centre, i did approach her and asked her why she was doing that, she said there were no facilities in the centre and what was she supposed to do. Some people really don't know what to do, maybe a list of do's n don'ts should be given when they buy a vehicle, not that it will solve the problem, but for some it might.  i think Smag's guidlines was a great idea, pity some on here slated him for it.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Jun 25, 2013)

I have been contacting all of the MSAs with the aim of carrying on the work that Graham Hadfield was doing with "Motorhome Friendly and Unfriendly Parking"  which Graham announced would be closing in August.

There is only 1 Motorway Service Area that has a dump point that is at Cobham on the M25 cost £5 (no water available)
Tebay Services on the M6 (Northbound only) has a drinking water tap available but you need to use the campsite to dump.

Stratford on Avon Coach Park had a dump point, but that has now been removed.

Northern Ireland now has 5 Aires with Bournes as found in France.

A new Group has Started THE MOTOR CARAVAN TOURISM ORGANISATION and I will be posting the parking info on there.

This group is in the process of getting a website up and running Motor Caravan Tourism Organisation  (should be up and running fully in a few days although it is online now) and hopes to emulate the success that the group in Northern Ireland has.  

*Petitions to government will get us nothing*.  Only a systematic approach to Councils and other providers with some education on what the differences and need of touring Motor Caravan users are, to those who use trailer caravans.  This was the approach the French made in the 1990.

An approach to the Hire firms sound to be in order also, as well as dealers.


----------



## Smaug (Jun 25, 2013)

"What am I supposed to do?" that says it all really, they just don't know how to deal with the issue & don't understand the consequences. Sure there wil be diehard "Don't give a stuff" people, just like the aggressive & negative ones on here, but in exactly the same way, they are in the minority. 

We have an obligation to help educate the ignorant, even if there were only a handful that change, it is a change for the better. I simply cannot stand the attitude that "I know better, so everyone else should," it clearly isn't true & cannot change things. 

Soon after getting the van, I bought a spare cassette to accommodate Mrs Smaug's needs as she is no longer as capable of holding her breath so long as she used to (after 2 kids & half a century). Best thing we ever did, I just swop the cassettes over & we are immediately back in business, so to speak, and have a few days to find a safe poo disposal place. But newbies are always going to get caught out, even if they overnight on sites with facilities, the cassette will fill up between sites & people expect to just be able to keep using it. Bursting for the loo & none nearby, they are "forced" into stupid disposal tactics by their own lack of foresight. 

All they need is the simple advice to keep an eye on the levels & empty it before they get stuck somewhere inappropriate with a full bladder & a full cassette. Why is that so offensive to the handful of loudmouth protesters on here? If we can reduce the number of theses incidents we all benefit. 

Incidentally, has any one ever seen such a dumping incident off season? If I am right about it mostly being ignorant newbie hirers then it will be rare for them to be touring out of season. If we could get a registration number & maybe confront a hire company with a photo, I'll bet they would make an effort to instruct their hirers in future!


----------



## landyrubbertramp (Jun 25, 2013)

Talking of waste this mornin I woke up and looked out the window while haveibg my morning coffee to a guy and his dog he walked out of his 400 k plus house walked his dog 20 yards his dog did its business the owner cleared it up with those bag things I though great responsible owner then has he was approaching his house bent down and put the bag of waste down a road grid ?????  And walked bk in his 400 k plus house ... Education I think not more enforcement . But how can anyone police that type of activity


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 25, 2013)

landyrubbertramp said:


> Talking of waste this mornin I woke up and looked out the window while haveibg my morning coffee to a guy and his dog he walked out of his 400 k plus house walked his dog 20 yards his dog did its business the owner cleared it up with those bag things I though great responsible owner then has he was approaching his house bent down and put the bag of waste down a road grid ?????  And walked bk in his 400 k plus house ... Education I think not more enforcement . But how can anyone police that type of activity



You photograph him doing it and give the photos to the local council dog wardens.

Send a copy to your MP and the head of the council at the same time.

Don't know if it would work, but got to be worth a punt.


----------



## Smaug (Jun 25, 2013)

landyrubbertramp said:


> Talking of waste this mornin I woke up and looked out the window while haveibg my morning coffee to a guy and his dog he walked out of his 400 k plus house walked his dog 20 yards his dog did its business the owner cleared it up with those bag things I though great responsible owner then has he was approaching his house bent down and put the bag of waste down a road grid ?????  And walked bk in his 400 k plus house ... Education I think not more enforcement . But how can anyone police that type of activity



Yup, the twerp probably doesn't know the difference between a storm drain & a sewer, but then thousands won't. He also hasn't thought thro the consequences of the poo being wrapped in a plastic bag either. 

Why not ask him why he did it when you next see him? Quote the date & time so that even if he denies it, he will KNOW he has been seen. I'll bet he will be mortified & probably won't do it again - which is at least a win for everyone.


----------



## sasquatch (Jun 25, 2013)

In the fullness of time idiots who dump waste black and grey and fly tip from motorhomes will cause all authorities to close off areas and ban all camping other than on sites, This could have an affect on motorhome sales and all associated with it. Manufacturers and dealers should take a share of the responsibility to educate prospective owners and buyers.
If the current MSAs had facilities like our European cousins it would help,but they are paranoid about being 'invaded' by travellers.
Any code of practice would help,but those who bother to read it are not the ones who need it. Just look at all the campaigns about dog poo,doesn't seem to help.
Certainly bigger tanks would help,my current vans cassette tank is smaller than my old vehicles, similar model just 16 years age difference.!


----------



## Smaug (Jun 25, 2013)

TBH I'm not convinced that a bigger tank would help at all. It would still need monitoring so you know when it is likely to be full. The average thoughtless plonker will still get caught out, the only difference is that they will dump an even bigger load of slurry in slightly fewer places. Bigger cassettes are heavier & older people (many of the motorhome community are elderly) will find them harder to carry to disposal points.


----------



## tony (Jun 25, 2013)

drewdt3 said:


> Whilst carrying out a driving assessment today in Hull we came across a Motorhome parked at the side of the road. The owner was emptying the toilet cassette onto the grass verge, as I was in the throws of an assessment in a truck I didn't get the driver to pull over but would have done had I been on my own, and had a word. This is totally unacceptable as far as I'm concerned but expect/hope it wasn't one of our members, if it was I hope they are reading this and feeling embarrassed.
> 
> Not sure what make the coach built was but remember it had red in the decals. No wonder some people don't like us!



ye can debate this till the cows come home.

THERE IS NO EXCUSE FOR THIS BEHAVOUR.

if in a strange area ask someone where the public toilets are & go empty it there.

tony


----------



## landyrubbertramp (Jun 25, 2013)

I car t smaug as I was out n about in my Landriver in Chester it was not my home address as should have said on my post . It's no use takin pics I've tried that in other situations remember my neighbour down the road and his neighbour remember that pic I showers on here if that dog doing its business well even with the pics and the video footage and it being his next door neighbour the council r taking no action other than a leaflet about how to clean up after your dog it's all pathetic .


----------



## Smaug (Jun 25, 2013)

Fairy nuff, in a neighbour situation I would be inclined to use one of my own dog bags, or a page of newspaper to pick it up & take it back to them "You seem to have left this in my garden, where would you like me to put it?"


----------



## Burtie (Jun 25, 2013)

The world of motorhoming is going to the dogs with things like this happening these people need to think about what they are doing its no harm to keep your rubbish or waste in your motorhome until you reach a destination that you can dispose of it safely but with things like this going on we will all be doomed


----------



## torwood (Jun 25, 2013)

sasquatch said:


> ...This could have an affect on motorhome sales and all associated with it. Manufacturers and dealers should take a share of the responsibility to educate prospective owners and buyers.



Sasquatch you have a valid point here, perhaps a good starting point would be if dealers and manufacturers could be persuaded to set up working disposal points for all motorhomers to use, this would not only promote a level of responsibility but gives a chance to educate new customers and would be hirers along with a strong likelihood of catching the eye of a future customer.


----------



## landyrubbertramp (Jun 25, 2013)

The reason why the dealers r not interested in setting up dump sites is like the state they have a vested interest in ppl using sites it's a cosy little click between them .


----------



## runnach (Jun 25, 2013)

landyrubbertramp said:


> The reason why the dealers r not interested in setting up dump sites is like the state they have a vested interest in ppl using sites it's a cosy little click between them .



Not sure about that assumption LT, consider the increase in potential water costs, sewage disposal etc, plus the investment of the waste point itself, where is the return on the investment ? 

I dont think for a moment there would be a noticeble increase in revenue from accessory departments etc.

Channa


----------



## n8rbos (Jun 25, 2013)

Some people genuinely do not realise what they are doing, some are as said 'hirers' , maybe first -time with no guide has to how to go about things, these people if seen could be approached and nicely informed of their wrong doings and how best to tackle said problem i.e. wait till dark or quiet spot then take wc to an hedgerow and empty , giving the reasons why. If the culprits are veterans , they should be photographed and named and shamed.....no excuse.


----------



## CooP (Jun 25, 2013)

channa said:


> ... where is the return on the investment ?
> Channa



Surely more dump sites will make for less incidents of dumping on the grass verge. This will mean less hassle from non-motorhomers and all those who don't like raw sewage on their verges. This will mean less people complaning about about motorhomers, less legislation against motorhomes and more people wanting to BUY motorhomes. 

It's a really long-term view but surely more attention given to education by dealers and hire companies now will lead to better relations and cleaner verges in the future. Even a simple photo-copied pamphlet of basic dos and dont's will surely reap rewards over time.


----------



## tony (Jun 25, 2013)

THERE IS NO EXCUSE FOR THIS BEHAVOUR.

will ye all listen to yourselfs blaming everyone else but the culprit.
how much education do they need to know that it is wrong.
how would they like it if someone S**T outside their front door.

tony


----------



## Bakedbeans (Jun 25, 2013)

> will ye all listen to yourselfs blaming everyone else but the culprit.
> how much education do they need to know that it is wrong.
> how would they like it if someone S**T outside their front door.



and nobody knows exactly what the alledged culprit was really doing.  so your all just pissing in the wind


----------



## tony (Jun 26, 2013)

EribaVan said:


> Agreed. And your solution is what exactly tony???



that is the 1,000 doller question.
a friend of mine  who owned a shop had a problem of someone dumping bags of rubbish in the litter bin outside the door of the shop.
he kept an eye out & discoverd who was doing it.
the next time the bag of rubbish was left he got in his car & hung the bag on that persons gate before he got home.
that was the end of that.
it would not be practicle to do that in the case of someone emptying a toilet from a camper as they could be from the other end of the country.

i think if we see someone doing something like this approach them & politly without arguing point out what they are doing wrong & ask to please not do it again.
if they argue with you & tell you to mind your business or something similar tell them you are reporting them & do report them hopefully with pictures & reg no.
i drive a motorbike, on 1 occasion i had a driver flick a lighted fag butt out the window in front of me.
when i pointed out what he had done & the danger of it he was so sorry as he did not realise he had done anything wrong. 
sometimes the polite way just might work instead of barging in like a raging bull.

tony


----------



## Firefox (Jun 26, 2013)

tony said:


> that is the 1,000 doller question.
> a friend of mine  who owned a shop had a problem of someone dumping bags of rubbish in the litter bin outside the door of the shop.
> he kept an eye out & discoverd who was doing it.
> the next time the bag of rubbish was left he got in his car & hung the bag on that persons gate before he got home.
> that was the end of that.



I don't see the problem with dumping small bags of rubbish (ie Carrier bags) in litter bins and at Laybyes. 

It should be remembered that not everyone who uses a camper van has access to waste disposal at home. I try to get rid of bottles/cans etc in the recycling at Tescos or elsewhere but there is often a small amount of non recyclable waste that needs to be disposed of on the move. Roadside waste bins are an acceptable place - we all pay our road taxes and other taxes to finance these.


----------



## Smaug (Jun 26, 2013)

Firefox said:


> I don't see the problem with dumping small bags of rubbish (ie Carrier bags) in litter bins and at Laybyes.
> 
> It should be remembered that not everyone who uses a camper van has access to waste disposal at home. I try to get rid of bottles/cans etc in the recycling at Tescos or elsewhere but there is often a small amount of non recyclable waste that needs to be disposed of on the move. Roadside waste bins are an acceptable place - we all pay our road taxes and other taxes to finance these.



True enough, but Tony was pointing out that this bin had been provided by the shop & it was the same person (living nearby) that was filling it. 

We use carrier bags for our rubbish, so they are quite small when full. As we move around every day & fill them only every couple of days I would not expect them to be an issue, altho I certainly wouldn't be piling it on top of an already full bin as I have seen others do. It doesn't hurt to carry a tied up plastic bag in a locker for a day or two until you find a suitable spot for disposal.


----------



## Smaug (Jun 26, 2013)

EribaVan said:


> Unless of course the cassette had been full for a day or three previously!!!  Eeeeeuwwww.



What on earth are you drinking? Can I have some please as your posts do not make any sense to sober people. :dance:


----------



## vwalan (Jun 26, 2013)

Smaug said:


> True enough, but Tony was pointing out that this bin had been provided by the shop & it was the same person (living nearby) that was filling it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Smaug (Jun 26, 2013)

EribaVan said:


> Keep up uncle Albert. There have been posts of bin bags being pressed (sic) into service when the cassette overunneth.
> 
> Savvy?



Fairy Nuff, I hadn't realised you had fallen so far behind the drift.


----------



## maingate (Jun 26, 2013)

I think that this Eribavan is as gormless as that other fella that used to be on here.

What was his name Dennis, Denzil? :idea: .... ah now I remember, Derek.


----------



## edina (Jun 26, 2013)

maingate said:


> I think that this Eribavan is as gormless as that other fella that used to be on here.
> 
> What was his name Dennis, Denzil? :idea: .... ah now I remember, Derek.



Don't pick on the wee fella, probably stuck on his Sun crossword.


----------



## MATS (Jun 26, 2013)

I always make a point of emptying my cassette in a disabled WC using my illegal Radar Key......


----------



## tony (Jun 27, 2013)

vwalan said:


> Smaug said:
> 
> 
> > True enough, but Tony was pointing out that this bin had been provided by the shop & it was the same person (living nearby) that was filling it.
> ...


----------



## tony (Jun 27, 2013)

i always empty the cassette whenever i come across public toilets regardless of how much or little is in it.
that way its ok if we dont find toilets for a day or two.
alwas be prepared  think ahead, like driving always be thinking ahead it will get you out of some "sticky" situations.
let common sense prevail.


tony


----------



## vwalan (Jun 27, 2013)

hi tony . thanks for verifying that it wasnt clear in the beginning and smaug could only have took a guess.
cheers


----------



## christine (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm not sure local councils, parishes, whatever, would take too kindly to using public toilets for motorhome toilet disposal.


----------



## vwalan (Jun 27, 2013)

thats what they are there for . clean up any splashes though. 
20 craps is 20 craps . could be a bus just stopped . that could be twenty flushes . you may only use one .


----------



## tony (Jun 27, 2013)

christine said:


> I'm not sure local councils, parishes, whatever, would take too kindly to using public toilets for motorhome toilet disposal.



i dont see why not it would be better than emptying it on the side of the road or on the rocks.
always clean up after yourself & leave the place as good or better than you found it.

tony


----------



## Deleted member 24156 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Doggie Bags*

A little off post but Landyrubberstamp has a point my wife and I do a lot of Geocaching and the number of black doggie bags left behind trees, post box's etc is amazing. Dog owners never going to get caught but get bad name for them all. Same with motorhomers emtying cassettes in inappropriate places. Plenty of published £1000 fines the only way.


----------



## Discoduck (Jun 27, 2013)

*Waste disposal*

We had a week touring from south to North Wales via Anglesey.
I found a couple of public toilets to empty cassette .
but i did wonder what the legal situation was .
had to wait till the cleaner had finished his cleaning dutys  , and the looks he kept giving us.
or was i just feeling guilty.
left all as found,
did wonder in emergency would digging a hole in the ground  in a suitable place be ok .
AFTER ALL SCOUTS AND GUIDES, WALKERS ETC  HAVE BEEN DOING IT FOR YEARS.
rgds.dd


----------



## landyrubbertramp (Jun 28, 2013)

channa said:


> Not sure about that assumption LT, consider the increase in potential water costs, sewage disposal etc, plus the investment of the waste point itself, where is the return on the investment ?
> 
> I dont think for a moment there would be a noticeble increase in revenue from accessory departments etc.
> 
> Channa



hi channa no i ment that the state and delaers only want ppl using campsites, by focing ppl thre banning parking in car parks etc to force them to campsites thus the investment can be made by camp sites as they have a forced market . the state in this country dont get the thinking of aries and never will due to the way we are governed i,e the process


----------



## vwalan (Jun 28, 2013)

the caravan club and c,cc and another have represented uk m,homers for years . its totally against there interest to have aires and have gone against it a few times  in discisions with govt, i say avoid the clubs dont give them your money and never use sites particularly theirs .


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Jun 28, 2013)

Discoduck said:


> We had a week touring from south to North Wales via Anglesey.
> I found a couple of public toilets to empty cassette .
> but i did wonder what the legal situation was .
> had to wait till the cleaner had finished his cleaning dutys  , and the looks he kept giving us.
> ...



You should only dig holes for disposal of toilet waste (where no other disposal method is available) *with the permission of the landowner*.  That is the advice from Natural England to all exempted camping and caravanning clubs.  Care must be taken not to foul water courses.  The turf should be replaced afterwards.

Disposing of toilet contents, charged with chemicals to deodorise or disintegrate, should only be done at a marked disposal points or buried.  Do not dispose of these in toilets as they can upset the septic tank or sewerage system in remote areas with little flow to dilute them


----------



## landyrubbertramp (Jun 28, 2013)

vwalan said:


> the caravan club and c,cc and another have represented uk m,homers for years . its totally against there interest to have aires and have gone against it a few times  in discisions with govt, i say avoid the clubs dont give them your money and never use sites particularly theirs .



100 percent correct alan, we have to remember that this does not boil down to common sense at all it boils down to money and vested interests. an example of this is when a campsite decides what type of van can and cannot go on its campsite. you may say well its a private matter but whats its realy about is they motorhome dealers and campsite owners wnat pp to buy motor homes not build your own m home. if you build your own you dont need a dealer or thier shop selling bits and pieces you can use the local baq and ebay for your bits.


----------



## landyrubbertramp (Jun 28, 2013)

John Thompson said:


> You should only dig holes for disposal of toilet waste (where no other disposal method is available) *with the permission of the landowner*.  That is the advice from Natural England to all exempted camping and caravanning clubs.  Care must be taken not to foul water courses.  The turf should be replaced afterwards.
> 
> Disposing of toilet contents, charged with chemicals to deodorise or disintegrate, should only be done at a marked disposal points or buried.  Do not dispose of these in toilets as they can upset the septic tank or sewerage system in remote areas with little flow to dilute them



lets get real here in the real world your parked up on a layby how are you going to be able to get the permission of the landowner , its not not relaisitc at all


----------



## Smaug (Jun 28, 2013)

Discoduck said:


> We had a week touring from south to North Wales via Anglesey.
> I found a couple of public toilets to empty cassette .
> but i did wonder what the legal situation was .
> had to wait till the cleaner had finished his cleaning dutys  , and the looks he kept giving us.
> ...



Lots of discussion on this if you search, but in summary;

Putting cassette contents into a WC is OK - *BUT *if you use Formaldehyde based blue chemicals it can damage Sewage treatment plants & it is not good for septic tanks as it kills the bacteria that break down the sewage. Most on here either use no additives or Bio washing powder/ liquid or tablets which are less damaging to the environment. 

Burying in extremis is OK, but you need to go fairly deep (say 18") and do it somewhere where no-one else is likely to go or to dig in the near future.  Untreated sewage is rich in nutrients, but Formaldehyde treated sewage may kill vegetation. Well below the tide line on an unfrequented beach is another option, but again, you need to go deep & that is hard in waterlogged sand. 

If I saw a cleaner in a loo, I would ask their permission (it's about politeness & not upsetting people) & use a cubicle that had not yet been cleaned, making sure it was cleaner after I left than before I entered. You want the to understand that you are not making their job worse by what you do.

Everything we do in our Motorhomes is seen by someone & we need to make sure that our image is squeaky clean, there are enough prejudices against "travellers", "freeloaders", "dirty campers" "Congestion causing, view spoiling, Ice-cream vans"etc etc  without us feeding the fires with crass behaviour.


----------



## landyrubbertramp (Jun 28, 2013)

landyrubbertramp said:


> lets get real here in the real world your parked up on a layby how are you going to be able to get the permission of the landowner , its not not relaisitc at all



sorry should have siad i dont dispose of my waste on laybys as i dont even have a casste toilet i just use an open top bottle at the momment and and use supermarkets etc for the number 2's


----------



## Bushtrekker (Jun 28, 2013)

*Interesting*

We use a site every few days to get water and empty the loo, but none of them seem to have grey water grids like you get abroad. Surely it's not that difficult?


----------



## tony (Jun 28, 2013)

SMAUG

well said. this is what i have been trying to get across but you have a better way with words than me.
we dont want people to look at us in the same way as the "travellers" that dont give a damn.
i know we are all travellers but you know the type i mean.

tony


----------



## Smaug (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't have a lot of site experience, but the three touring sites I have used in the past year all had "grey water" grids signposted near the toilets. In fact, the one at Glan Llyn, Bala actually has signs asking campers NOT to put grey waste in the soak-aways by taps to prevent smells & flies around the drinking water supply & directing people to the correct disposal point.

Try asking the site owner/ manager, they will surely help.

Sites were Bala (N Wales), Ardgarten Forest (upper Loch Fyne) & one near Silverdale (opposite Wolf House gallery)


----------



## crabs121 (Jun 28, 2013)

This was happening on the sea front at Cleveleys.Near Blackpool.People emptying their toilets over the sea wall.Now there is a 4 hour parking limit overnight.


----------



## Neckender (Jun 28, 2013)

I used to stop at Clevelleys regularly and walked my dog up and down the front early in the morning and late at night and I can honestly say that I never saw any toilet waste dumped over the sea wall, I've seen used nappies and rubbish left by the odd motorhomer but most left by day trippers.

John


----------



## vwalan (Jun 28, 2013)

so now you have four hours to tip your toilet over the wall . cured nothing . better to tip them over blackpool .ha ha .


----------



## Discoduck (Jun 28, 2013)

thanks for the advise .
rgds.dd


----------



## Smaug (Jun 28, 2013)

vwalan said:


> so now you have four hours to tip your toilet over the wall . cured nothing . better to tip them over blackpool .ha ha .



Nobody could tell the difference there.

BTW do Traffic wardens work all night in Clevelys then?


----------



## Discoduck (Jun 28, 2013)

*emptying cassette  toilet*

thanks for the advise.
rgds.dd

ps. we stayed in lay bys most nights and taking the dog for a walk it was obvious that people were using the hedge row as an open toilet.


----------



## scampa (Jun 28, 2013)

Smaug said:


> *Lots of discussion on this if you search, but in summary;*
> 
> Putting cassette contents into a WC is OK - *BUT *if you use Formaldehyde based blue chemicals it can damage Sewage treatment plants & it is not good for septic tanks as it kills the bacteria that break down the sewage. Most on here either use no additives or Bio washing powder/ liquid or tablets which are less damaging to the environment.



I thought I had a good understanding of this subject, UNTIL I read all of the many threads on here in recent weeks! It could be an overload of info and opinions that's causing my temporary confusion, but *could we please confirm the basic facts again?*

I understand that biological washing powder (incl liquid and tablet form) will do a SIMILAR job as the blue toilet chemical; ie treat the waste and help to mask any odours. But because it works BIOLOGICALLY, it will also kill the bacteria that would otherwise break down the solid waste, thus making it UNSUITABLE for emptying in most out-of-the-way public toilets (in the wilds) that are likely to work on the septic tank principle?

So, are we saying that:

1. BLUE chemical should only be emptied on campsites, which have a separate holding tank to store it until it is removed by tanker to a specialised treatment plant?

2. BIO washing powder MAY be emptied on campsites (as 1.above) and also into any WC (or manhole) that is connected to the mains sewage system, but NOT into any septic tank system?

3. GREEN chemical can be safely emptied into any mains sewer, campsite holding tank, PLUS any septic tank system?

4. UNTREATED waste can be safely emptied into ANY system (similar to the GREEN chemical above)?

5. How about NON-BIO wash powder? Would it be effective at all? Could it be safely emptied as per 3. and 4. above?

(6. If you choose to ask the landowner for permission to bury your waste, HOW exactly would you phrase the question? ).

PS. Although I included the quote from Smaug, the query is open to anyone with suitable knowledge and experience!


----------



## sean rua (Jun 29, 2013)

Scampa,

I see "subject normal" ie. "crap" is as popular as ever! 

From what Mr Thompson has said I'm not sure that burying or spreading waste is legal in Great Britain. Whatever the law, folk will do what they gotta do. It seems dogs have more rights than humans in this department, and they even have their "owners" clean up after them - except for the wee, of course, which must be as "toxic" as anything we humans can produce ( perhaps?).

Anyway, for a comprehensive and authorative reference, there's something in the ranting and raving section of the forum. It's from Finland, but there is English.
It's under "Good idea or Plain Stupid".

Globally, we have to switch to "dry" methods and  composting.
Vwalan seems to be ahead of the game and definitely on the right lines, imo.
Reed beds are the answer. 

Back to basics.

sean rua.


----------



## landyrubbertramp (Jun 29, 2013)

Alan is 10 years ahead of all of us in a lot of things . The main one being use the rules to your advantage
 work with them


----------



## vwalan (Jun 29, 2013)

green chemicals arent much better than the blue .treat them as the same . 



composting is fine but what are you going to do with all this compost. 
i have seen sewage waste dried at a very high temperature and compressed into pellets . like small pebbles .you can soak it in water and it never turns back to slime . it was designed for use on driveways . works a treat but no one wanted it . 
over the years there as been lots of different ways to get rid of it , the best i know is mixing with other rubbish in gasefication ,incinerators . we get heat ,leccy as power from these places but again folk dont want them .but i think its the way forward . 
recycling is a step backwards in many ways . quick direct incineration rules i say.


----------



## maingate (Jun 29, 2013)

landyrubbertramp said:


> *Alan is 10 years ahead of all of us *in a lot of things . The main one being use the rules to your advantage
> work with them



I agree.

But why does he live in an area that is 30 years behind the rest of the country?  :lol-049:


----------



## vwalan (Jun 29, 2013)

coz its luvly here and i like it. but not warm enough in winter . 
soon be summer starts in november . ha ha


----------



## n brown (Jun 29, 2013)

*slightly interesting*

what seems best practice now, may not be in the future  Landfill mining could be future of recycling | UK | News | Daily Express


----------



## scampa (Jun 30, 2013)

sean rua said:


> Scampa,
> 
> I see "subject normal" ie. "crap" is as popular as ever!
> sean rua.



Hah!  I've noticed how you've craftily steered the topic of your own thread onto sewage, now you've seen that it's such a crowd-puller!

Before we know it you'll be talking about recycling portapotties, and environmentally-friendly loo-roll.

But don't worry about it, greater men than you or I have sold their souls to gain an audience!


----------



## sean rua (Jun 30, 2013)

Some nice early morning thoughts there, scampa! :lol-053: Cheers! :cheers:

I regret to say I "sold" my soul the day I came on this here forum and tried to discuss things with the icecreammen, but I don't mind the sacrifice. 

It ain't my thread, btw: 'tis open to all who have anything to say.

If folk are really interested in dealing with water and waste, they'd do well to see what the Fins and others say about the subject.
I ain't done the research in person, but I suppose 'twould be fair to say that better men have.

Anyway, have a look down in dungeon and let us have your comments. The more folk that think about this issue the better, imo.

:cheers:


sean rua.


----------



## Smaug (Jun 30, 2013)

sean rua said:


> Some nice early morning thoughts there, scampa! :lol-053: Cheers! :cheers:
> 
> *I regret to say I "sold" my soul the day I came on this here forum and tried to discuss things with the icecreammen*, but I don't mind the sacrifice.
> 
> ...



Want a 99 with that, sonny? :camper:

That reminds me I must get me chimes fixed up again.


----------



## MATS (Jul 2, 2013)

christine said:


> I'm not sure local councils, parishes, whatever, would take too kindly to using public toilets for motorhome toilet disposal.



shhh don't tell them.....best not to aire your dirty cassette in public


----------



## Robmac (Jul 2, 2013)

Jays said:


> If you only wee in loo and put no paper in it, is it ok to dump in grass ?



Problem is that if anybody sees you they assume the worst and we all get a bad name.


----------



## yorkieowl (Jul 2, 2013)

crabs121 said:


> This was happening on the sea front at Cleveleys.Near Blackpool.People emptying their toilets over the sea wall.Now there is a 4 hour parking limit overnight.



Used to go to Cleveleys every weekend couple of years ago, (working), never saw anybody empty over wall, the council don't give that reason for the restrictions, they state it's cos local residents complained cos they 'couldn't see the sea', their loss, used to spend £200/£300 per week there, been once in the last two years.


----------

